# Sit pretty - removing assistance.



## techigirl78 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a mix who is really tall and lanky. He is over 27" tall and 67lbs. He is learning sit pretty and now uses only one paw on my leg to balance. I know he has to build his core. Right now it has been about 2 weeks of daily practice. When I back away he is still having issues balancing himself and staying. 

My questions are how long does it take to build his core and when should I stop helping him?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Building a dog's core ???? Wow...never thought of that..I just figured when you exercise them and let them do their thing....they should stay fit. You have a picture of your dog "sitting pretty" ??

SuperG


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm having the same issue. He can only hold it for a second or two before he loses his balance.


----------



## techigirl78 (Jul 24, 2013)

Will need to wait till my family and puppy is up for picture. He just kind of wobbles. I read about core muscle thing online so I am not sure how true it is but I know each day he seems to get better. Online I did not find anything about how long it takes just that this is harder trick for larger dogs. My boy is husky mix but he is tall and long like shepherd.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

FitPAWS Canine Fitness & Training Tools

Good stuff


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

This was actually something that the physiotherapist at my work suggested for me to do with my golden Myles as he has mild degenerative bone changes in his elbows. He was diagnosed with the issue when he was 18 months old and sitting up became something that we practiced every day. He can balance extremely well now for some time (though he likes to put his paws on my hand or me depending on how close I am at times) and if you run your hands down his back, you'd be amazed at the feel of it. He is one solid muscle up and down his back. 

Her reasoning was that if his core was strong it would help counterbalance some of the weight that would cause wear and tear on his elbows, due to the genetic component to how he was put together. 

When I started to teach him I had him start near a wall so that he could lean a little on it and let him place a paw on my hand or leg. It honestly took weeks for him to start being strong enough to hold it on his own. I tried to use my hand more for targeting since he likes to use his paws anyway.  I can try to find one of the pictures I have of him doing the trick. I may even have a little video with it too somewhere... It's his favorite trick to offer now lol.


----------

